# Fluval Spec V noise?



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a Spec V in my kitchen and I don't notice any noise from it. I added a heater to the pump compartment and changed the light to a FugeRay. I love this tank. I have 9 boraras urophthalmoides in there with a hoard of RCS and 2 otos.


----------



## JEFF9922 (May 8, 2013)

mine makes no noise its awsome


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I can hear mine from 6" away, but not from 1' away.


----------



## ownedbycats (Nov 27, 2012)

I have the Spec V and keep it in my brother's bedroom. Believe me, he'd complain if it made too much noise. If you keep the tank full, there will be no water noise. The pump barely hums and you can only hear it if you are right beside the tank.


----------



## thedirtydaniel (Sep 7, 2013)

Mine runs dead silent.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

have only had mine set up for a week or so - but it is super quiet. The only way I know it's running is to watch the water moving.

my Fluval 406 canister in my main tank is very quiet, the Spec V is almost silent - way less than an HOB even.


----------



## sourgrl (Jun 13, 2012)

I've had mine for several months without issue. Like jbrady, I have to look at it to make sure it's running.


----------



## sion12 (Oct 30, 2013)

thanks for answer but whats the power rating for the pump and light?


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

sion12 said:


> thanks for answer but whats the power rating for the pump and light?


Tank is quite my light timer is louder then the tank itself. I believe the pump is rated at 86 gpm on full blast. Lighting is low light not sure exact amount someone once told me par was around 12-15.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

difrent7 said:


> Tank is quite my light timer is louder then the tank itself. I believe the pump is rated at 86 gpm on full blast. Lighting is low light not sure exact amount someone once told me par was around 12-15.


WalMart / Lowe's / etc have digital light timers now (instead of rotary) for under $10, completely silent except for a slight *click* when it turns on/off


----------

